

VC portfolio & entrepreneurs - a scientific analysis - jyothi
http://www.news.com/How-VCs-earn-their-keep/2030-1069_3-5202178.html

======
jyothi
An old article - proves what is very well known. but an interesting
statistical backing.

How VCs earn their keep

A research paper suggests some venture capital firms offer intangibles, such
as experience and contacts, that are worth their weight in gold.

Offers from more-reputable venture capitalists are three times more likely to
be accepted by entrepreneurial companies.

